# Moving to Canada



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi

I have posted here a few times about getting on the BUNAC working holiday visa.

Here is a little round up of my situation.

I have been on the BUNAC visa for the last 7 months, working in restaurants and some other 'simple' jobs (Victoria, BC). Now I am just about to start a job that relates to my degree in Vancouver, BC. I will be working in the area of strategy for e-commerce businesses. I have 5 months left on my current BUNAC visa, all of which I plan on working at my new job in Vancouver, BC.

Other info about me.

My girlfriend is Canadian and we have been together for two years now. (We have visited each other on numerous occasions and I have now decided that I want to move here permanently)

My degree is a 2:1 honours in e-business and I am 23 years old.

Any information on how I could move permanently would be very beneficial.

Thanks

Crazyboy


----------



## smillar87 (May 1, 2011)

hi crazyboy

your girlfriend could sponsor you as she is canadian, all the information is on the citizen and immigration website, you apply to become a permanent resident at the same time, my partner is going to be sponsoring me as he is a canadian citizen, the process all together according to the citizen and immigration website takes about 8 - 9 months if thats the route you choose to go down, the website is worth a look as it has lots of useful information on it and will tell you everything you need to know about what is required in order to immigrate under each specific category. there is quite a lot to do and quite a lot of form filling to be done, but most definitely worth it if your heart is set on moving there. hope ive helped you out a bit. ive gotten most of my information off of the internet and researching everything, i also have a fantastic book all about living and working in Canada which tells you pretty much everything you would probably want to know. 
Anyway wishing you all the luck and hope you get to move there permanently. 

Sarah


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Sarah

You mention that my girlfriend could sponsor me, does that mean I do not need to be married to her because I am trying to avoid that path as I want to try and move here on my own accord.

The website you are talking about is helpful but I always feel talking to someone face to face, is there anywhere you could recommend to help me in the Vancouver area??

You say that you are in the same situation, I don't mean to be nosy but could you share you situation with me? (you can PM if you want)

Thanks for your reply Sarah

crazyboy


----------

